# Full face helmet for XC, overkill?



## jmb667 (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm a novice rider, done a couple XC races and I'll be participating in the XTERRA Portland duathlon this August. I'm trying to determine if wearing a full-face helmet while out on regular rides (not the XTERRA, that would just be stupid) where I'm trying new things and pushing myself, would be worthwhile?

I'm not a really aggressive rider yet, but I'm pretty ok at some of the technical XC stuff. I don't have any real interest in DH at this time (speed is still something I'm getting used to), but I like the idea of added protection. I'm just trying to decide if it's overkill...

I like both the Specialized Deviant II and the Giro Remedy; I've tried both and like the fit (especially the Specialized).

Any input from seasoned XC riders is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## GhostRing (Feb 29, 2012)

I know my opinion is worth exactly what you paid for it, but I would say anything that helps you ride with confidence is only a benefit. It really doesn't take much to cause a nice faceplant.


----------



## Trail Addict (Nov 20, 2011)

Don't mean to come off as harsh, but you would look like a retarded clown if you're going to ride XC with a full face helmet. On top of that it is extremely impractical. It's heavy and your head would get very hot.

Best thing you can do right now is buy a regular mtb helmet, so people won't laugh at you and you won't suffer from fatigue and heat stroke.

Full face helmets belong in motocross and extreme downhill only.


----------



## jmb667 (Mar 11, 2011)

Thank you for both opinions, appreciate it!

@GhostRing, that's kind of why I even brought it up, it's a comfort thing.

@Trail Addict, not harsh at all, I thank you for your thoughts...there is something to be said for not looking like a complete tool while riding. Safety is important, but I also don't want to appear like a complete noob...it's a fine line. . I have a Specialized Tactic helmet right now which I love the fit of; there's nothing wrong with it at all. Just trying to consider my options. 

On that note, what about wearing my regular helmet on the ascent, and switching to the FF on the way down? More weight to carry, true; is this something others do?


----------



## Trail Addict (Nov 20, 2011)

jmb667 said:


> On that note, what about wearing my regular helmet on the ascent, and switching to the FF on the way down? More weight to carry, true; is this something others do?


I have never seen anyone do it that way. I have seen people climb with their FF helmets strapped to their backs though. If I may ask how long and steep are your usual climbs? Are you a decent climber? If that was the case then I would suggest taking the full face helmet (if it makes you feel more comfortable) but don't climb with it on. However once you get to the descents put it on. On really hot days I climb with my helmet off and of course put it back on when I reach the descents.

I still believe it would be overall better if you rode with a regular mtb helmet though. But if you think you will gain more confidence with the FF helmet, then there's no shame in that. Just don't be climbing with it on.


----------



## BroSole (Apr 7, 2012)

Trail Addict said:


> Don't mean to come off as harsh, but you would look like a retarded clown if you're going to ride XC with a full face helmet. On top of that it is extremely impractical. It's heavy and your head would get very hot.
> 
> Best thing you can do right now is buy a regular mtb helmet, so people won't laugh at you and you won't suffer from fatigue and heat stroke.
> 
> Full face helmets belong in motocross and extreme downhill only.


I agree. A full face helmet for XC riding is retarded, just like spandex.


----------



## weekend_update (Oct 14, 2008)

Giro used to make this helmet called the Switchblade, with a bolt-on facemask.


You can probably still find one online, but since production stopped a few years ago, the helmet would be pretty old (and foam degrades with age, so a 4+ year old helmet doesn't protect as well as a new one).

I think the switchblade is a bit overkill. This may sound stupid, but honestly, a full beard is a solid layer of protection unless you're sending huge airs. I had a rock garden crash a few months ago where I had to replace my helmet. Definitely landed directly on my face, and my cheeks and chin would've been a total disaster were it not for the beard. I was still bruised for sure, but the scrapes were minimal...


----------



## jmb667 (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks again for all the insight. I think I'll be sticking with my Tactic helmet then, save the FF for when/if I ever get into any DH. 

Thanks!


----------



## pat656 (Oct 1, 2011)

What about the Met Para-chute?


----------



## Downhill83 (May 7, 2012)

I do a lot of riding around in the city in which I live in. I don't use a FF helmet(regular bike helmet) for the sake it's going to get too hot and what not. I am going to be starting downhill when the trails open up in a couple of weeks and I am going to be getting a FF helmet. I know that if my face heads for a tree that the hair on my face is going to stop me from getting hurt. At least with a FF I'm pretty protected.


----------



## wsmac (Sep 5, 2010)

I have to laugh at the way the term "retarded" is thrown around... pathetic really  

Wear whatever you want to wear and what fits your level of experience and the terrain you're on.

If you feel you might fall down smack on your face and you don't want to experience the pain and injury associated with it (not to mention the bills, time-off work/school, and possible scarring)... wear a FF helmet.
If you find it's too hot and heavy... don't wear it again and adjust your riding so you're "safer".

If you worry about what other people might think of you... outfit yourself to that then, it's your ride not these bozos here who have some love-affair with calling people and what they do "retarded".

I don't care if it looks odd to me... I wouldn't call you retarded... it's your deal not mine.:thumbsup:

Personally, I like to push myself on pretty much most of the rides I'm on, so I do like to wear a mix of padding on my knees, shins, elbows, and if I find comfort in it... my Urge Archi-Enduro or even my Kali Durgana.
Otherwise I wear my half-shell and minimal or no extra padding.

I really like the Urge helmet. I find it's the best in-between helmet I can find right now.... in between a half-shell and a full-face DH lid.

I've seen the parachute mentioned above, but only online.

"Styling" is one thing... getting your ass out there riding, pushing your limits, and keeping yourself intact to ride another day is another...


----------



## jmb667 (Mar 11, 2011)

The spandex comment above just caught my attention...most videos of races I've seen, and the two I've been in, have most of the Pro/Cat1/Cat2 riders wearing bibs or traditional padded shorts. I really only saw baggies on the Cat3 group (where I was). Anyway, that's not the point of my thread...

I usually don't care what people think I look like...I'm way too old to really give a crap about stuff like that anymore. The heat issue I hadn't thought about, and I did notice on today's ride that the long climb I did before the descent did get toasty...a FF would definitely compound that.

For those who carry a FF on a pack, on their ascent, what type of pack do you use? Do you find the weight annoying?


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

Regardless of how you look, full face helmets are friggin hot. Your head just bakes when you use them for anything but dowhilling. Maybe thinking about a mouth guard. My dentist made me one for free. XC helmets are vented for a reason.


----------



## Joel RW (Nov 26, 2011)

jmb667 said:


> The spandex comment above just caught my attention...most videos of races I've seen, and the two I've been in, have most of the Pro/Cat1/Cat2 riders wearing bibs or traditional padded shorts. I really only saw baggies on the Cat3 group (where I was). Anyway, that's not the point of my thread...
> 
> I usually don't care what people think I look like...I'm way too old to really give a crap about stuff like that anymore. The heat issue I hadn't thought about, and I did notice on today's ride that the long climb I did before the descent did get toasty...a FF would definitely compound that.
> 
> For those who carry a FF on a pack, on their ascent, what type of pack do you use? Do you find the weight annoying?


taking a helmet off while riding in any occasion is a ridiculous idea, I used to ride in a more baggy style short but after having a few bad crashes due to pants getting stuck on the saddle I became a lycra shorts convert.


----------



## mnigro (Jul 31, 2007)

First, who cares what people think you look like??? Id ride with a Dick hanging out of my ear if it meant that I wouldn't die on a DH section. A few years ago I was riding in central OH, there are no mountains - not even real hills actually, but we passed a guy who got hung up on a deep root, Endo'd and bashed his face into a root or rock. He needed a bunch of stitches as his left cheak looked like it was sliced by a samurai sword. I'm sure he wouldnt have cared one bit if someone thought be looked "retarded" had he been wearing a FF helmet and avoided that injury.

If you feel like it would be safer to wear a FF lid, do it. I have thought about it myself but the one thin that has held me back is the heat. I overheat in my xc lid some times. Maybe look at a lacrosse helmet instead?


----------



## 83stumpjumper (Feb 14, 2011)

There is NO shelf life for helmets! They do not degrade over time, or from sweat or sun exposure. Unless you had a helmet involved accident, no need to replace it if it still fits and everything is intact. Replacing helmets every 3-5 years comes from the helmet companies so you'll buy a new one.


----------



## Super66 (Mar 20, 2012)

83stumpjumper said:


> There is NO shelf life for helmets! They do not degrade over time, or from sweat or sun exposure. Unless you had a helmet involved accident, no need to replace it if it still fits and everything is intact. Replacing helmets every 3-5 years comes from the helmet companies so you'll buy a new one.


Who said anything about a shelf life? Are you just ranting or have you been dying to use an explanation point?


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Just a few thoughts

If you are trying new things, the additional confidence brought by additional protection can be good.

Riding uphill wearing a "real" FF helmet would kill me pretty quickly, and I don't live in a hot climate.

I've had a few interesting tumbles going uphill too


----------



## cdouble (Jul 24, 2007)

If it is so hot you're taking it off on climbs (where stuff CAN happen), that risk may outweigh any benefit while you are wearing the FF lid...maybe best to use a traditional helmet and wear it all the time. That's my $0.02. I cringe at thought of people riding without helmets.

And don't sweat the "style" comments. If everyone followed the crowd, life would be pretty boring.

cdouble
http://mo7s.blogspot.com

"Suffering has a luminous beauty, and cleanses the mind in much the same way a wildfire clears an overgrown forest."
- Mike Ferrentino

"Art is suffering"
- Squidward Tentacles


----------



## jmb667 (Mar 11, 2011)

Just to clarify, since I think there's some confusion: if I got a FF, I would wear my XC helmet on the climb, with the FF strapped to my pack (along with shin guards or other armor) and then switch helmets before the descent. I *never* get on my bike without a helmet...I like my brain firmly between my ears.


----------



## GhostRing (Feb 29, 2012)

Perhaps look into something like the Dakine Nomad/Drafter packs?
Designed to do the 2 helmet thing pretty well. Last year's model might still
be on sale at PricePoint.


----------



## veryavgwhtguy (Jul 31, 2008)

I wear a FF, knee, and elbow pads for every ride. Since I've started, at least three others I know do the same. None of us are sending it over huge drops or gap jumps, but I manage to fall about every other ride to make all the plastic worth it.

I've had both, and the deviant is better in every way than the remedy.


----------



## Dresdenlock (Aug 10, 2009)

I think relating the word "retarded" to a fullface helmet for xc is a little overkill...I wear a full face helmet all the time..Ive seen a guy get his front teeth knocked out when he went over his bars and hit a root...I imagine that if he would have had a full face helmet on..his dental bill would be a bit less than what he had to pay...it might be a little overkill at times...I really do not plan on falling off my bike and knocking out a few teeth..but it might happen..I guess that one of the reasons why I wear a full face helmet to protect my teeth...I have gone without wearing knee pads for a long time as well...but after a couple of falls where I hurt my knee I am now having to wear pads.

the full face helmet I wear is an Urge Down-o-matic and I love it...it does get hot from time to time..but Ive never gotten heat stroke because of it..it is a very comfortable helmet and very light as well and I highly recommend it...I could care f*cking less if people think Im retarded for wearing it...if thats the case then its their problem not mine...this isnt a fashion show..sometimes you can get hurt on trails you have ridden alot and its up to you what you think your protection might be..I am one of the only ones who wear a full face around where I ride...so be it.


----------



## Optimus (Apr 14, 2012)

On occasion I climb wearing my XC lid, FF strapped to my Camelback Hawg, crash pads inside the Hawg. At the top I pad up, swap helmets, and shred. The weight is no big deal, my pack is usually around 25 pounds anyway.

Usually I don't wear pads, generally only FF when I plan on getting a little wild, but I've had some nasty crashes in some pretty scary spots where I wish that I would have been fully geared up.


----------



## Rivet (Sep 3, 2004)

When I hear people say they wear full pads and full face helmet on every ride I can't help but wonder if they shouldn't just take up another sport. If you are falling that much or afraid of falling that much how in the world can you enjoy yourself?


----------



## jmb667 (Mar 11, 2011)

It's not falling that scares me, it's the sudden stop at the end of the fall. 

Seriously, I don't plan on falling, I would just like to be prepared if I do. Same reasons I wear a seatbelt and have a vehicle with a million airbags: use the safety equipment available to you.


----------



## veryavgwhtguy (Jul 31, 2008)

Rivet said:


> When I hear people say they wear full pads and full face helmet on every ride I can't help but wonder if they shouldn't just take up another sport. If you are falling that much or afraid of falling that much how in the world can you enjoy yourself?


Or, the counter point:

"When I hear people say they eschew pads and a FF, I can't help but wonder if they aren't trying hard enough. If you aren't pushing to failure regularly, how in the world can you progress and enjoy yourself?"

Blanket statements sound dumb, don't they?


----------



## Dresdenlock (Aug 10, 2009)

I dont fall that much but when I do it hurts and sometimes pretty bad....I wrecked my bike a couple of weeks ago and hurt my knee (I wasnt wearing pads) and now Im hobbling until it heals..and if I would have just worn some knee pads it wouldnt have been this severe...like has been said before its not the fall Im worried about its the sudden stop afterwards..very well put.


----------



## Rivet (Sep 3, 2004)

veryavgwhtguy said:


> Or, the counter point:
> 
> "When I hear people say they eschew pads and a FF, I can't help but wonder if they aren't trying hard enough. If you aren't pushing to failure regularly, how in the world can you progress and enjoy yourself?"
> 
> Blanket statements sound dumb, don't they?


I don't think you understand what a "blanket statement" is.


----------



## clewttu (May 16, 2007)

met parachute was mentioned, never seen one, but for some of the trails i ride, ive considered it.


----------



## Dresdenlock (Aug 10, 2009)

Ive actually seen a guy wear one before..it resembles a giro switchblade..I think the reason they stopped making it was that the jaw of the helmet broke on impact...I got one and I use to love it..but I never did a faceplant with it either...I thought it was a neat concept..but if the jaw plate breaks off during impact then what good is it?....the met parachute is all one piece but have one good faceplant and it might break as well....I'd look over the reviews first then see what is what.


----------



## stumpbumper (Dec 3, 2010)

Does anyone know of a U.S. source for the Met Parachute helmet? Those I have seen are in the UK which I believe is where it is made. I'd like to buy one but have a rather large head and would want to have the option of returnning it for a refund if it doesn't fit.

Thanks. :thumbsup:


----------



## mykel (Jul 31, 2006)

I have a Carbon Giro Remedy for a Full-Face
I too would like an XC lid with a bit more protection.
I sweat - a lot. Like soak the gloves in 1/2 hour, wring out the Halo sweatband every 20 minutes or so.

Note: The XC lid with the removable face guard provides a bit more protection than full open face. *If your railing FR/DH trails then put a proper full-face on*. But if your just trail-riding it would be nice to have an option with a bit more protection. I know they don't provide the same protection, but I would rather have the face guard absorb some energy and end up with a stitch or two as opposed to loosing teeth and grinding my jaw on the rocks in an open face.

That being said, my current XC lid is a Giro Hex.

The main reason that Giro stopped and nobody brings them into N/A ( excepting the Casco Viper that was available in Canada through MEC for a while. ) was...

Litigation. Baically nobody wants to deal with the inevitable lawsuit when somebody uses an XC helmet with a bit of chin protection as a full on DH helmet and ends up lawn-darting into a rock-garden with the inevitable results. MET even said as much on their english language website a couple of years ago.

As far as the removeable guard helmets that are available on-line from Europe that I have looked into...

Casco Viper
I have this helmet. Very nice helmet, good construction. Probelem is the face-guard is too close and re-breathing is a serious issue. I find it too much even for down hill trail riding. Some find the same issue, others are fine in "DH" mode. Nobody can wear it climbing due to the re-breathing. 
This is now my normal "loaner" helmet. The chin-guard comes off in about 20 seconds. Nice open face XC lid.

Met Parachute as mentioned above.
Good reviews from what I have read. There are the normal "well...a buddy of a buddy's cousin had one and he fell walking out to his bike, and the face-guard broke and decapitated him. Stay away!!" type comments. 
Like I said above I would rather it break absorbing impact energy doing so leaving me with cuts as opposed to hitting fully unprotected and buying the Dentists cottage over the next few years of reconstruction.

Cratoni also have a couple of helmets that have removeable chin-guards
(They do market them as BXM/FR/DH helmets to which I don't fully agree...)
The more vented model - 
C-Maniac - Die besten Fahrradhelme: Cratoni Downhill, Dirt, BMX, Freeride-Helm C-MANIAC
and the beefier model -
Shakedown - Die besten Fahrradhelme: Cratoni Downhill, Dirt, BMX, Freeride-Helm SHAKEDOWN

Urge
While they don't have a removeable guard version they do have an easy breath "Enduro" helmet
Archi-Enduro - archienduro
This is basically the DH helmet with a slimmed down more open face guard.
and coming later this summer is the
All-Mountain - allmountain
This model does not have a chin-guard but is a mix of a Skate/DJ and XC helmet. 
More coverage than a normal XC helmet but better vented than a DJ lid.

just a few thoughts, HTH

michael


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

stumpbumper said:


> Does anyone know of a U.S. source for the Met Parachute helmet?


They won't sell it in USA. Too many possibilities for liability litigation.


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

jmb667 said:


> I'm a novice rider, done a couple XC races and I'll be participating in the XTERRA Portland duathlon this August. I'm trying to determine if wearing a full-face helmet while out on regular rides (not the XTERRA, that would just be stupid) where I'm trying new things and pushing myself, would be worthwhile?
> 
> I'm not a really aggressive rider yet, but I'm pretty ok at some of the technical XC stuff. I don't have any real interest in DH at this time (speed is still something I'm getting used to), but I like the idea of added protection. I'm just trying to decide if it's overkill...
> 
> ...


I wear my specialized deviant on all rides out here in az from xc to full on downhill..Yeah I may be hotter than the next guy when pedaling but you don't have to be doing dh or fr or moving at those speeds to have a bad face plant..I will take the extra sweat for the extra protection..

It only takes one crash IMO


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

I believe there are some FF helmets that don't restrict your breathing too severely (leave all your exhaled air in front of your face to be inhaled again). Maybe the Deviant is one?


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

Yup out of my 5 fullface helmets its def the best for xc as its light and lots of vents..Do keep in mind the new deviants are a bit heavier and bulkyier than the previous versions.The new version also doesn't have the xc style adjustment anymore.


----------



## jmb667 (Mar 11, 2011)

I think I'll go down to the local sports superstore where I'm at right now and see what they have today. The Devant sure looks good...and Specialized sent me a message via Twitter that I should get one (no joke, they responded to a tweet I made about considering the helmet). Ahhhh, marketing...


----------



## jmb667 (Mar 11, 2011)

For those who carry them on the climb...how do you typically strap it on your packs?


----------



## luke_ (Apr 24, 2010)

If you want really FF type protection with open face and great ventilation, the Archi-enduro is the way.










I can really recommend it, it's pricey but worth every penny.


----------



## sanjuro (Sep 29, 2004)

clewttu said:


> met parachute was mentioned, never seen one, but for some of the trails i ride, ive considered it.


I was going to mention the Met, which is not sold in the USA but you can get one from Ebay.

You can't protect yourself too much, but regular full-faces are too hot and confining for XC riding.


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

sanjuro said:


> I was going to mention the Met, which is not sold in the USA but you can get one from Ebay.
> 
> You can't protect yourself too much, but regular full-faces are too hot and confining for XC riding.


I guess its a matter of ones tolerance. Here in AZ I have no issues even when its 105+ out.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

luke_ said:


> If you want really FF type protection with open face and great ventilation, the Archi-enduro is the way.


That does look like an excellent concept:
More sturdy than the XC helmets with chin guard but you should be able to breathe wearing it.


----------



## trdspectacoma (Jan 24, 2011)

jmb667 said:


> For those who carry them on the climb...how do you typically strap it on your packs?


usually the packs have the ff and pad straps. I have the consigliere (sp) from camelbac for light days and the don for longer. but I also have the charge for just trail stuff


----------



## wsmac (Sep 5, 2010)

There's at least one other rider here at MTBR who has been riding with an Urge Archi-Enduro.
He suggested unsnapping the cheek pads and riding without them.
I have tried that on some 80F days with some decent climbs and I do find it more comfortable like that for the climbs.

Here's a link to my thread about the Archi-Enduro
https://forums.mtbr.com/apparel-protection/teva-links-urge-archi-enduro-763417.html

About the Met helmet... I would think it's not just having a guard upfront that deflects the impact, but absorbs some of the energy as well.
Doing this... it's bound to crack or break, but still may save face for you depending on the speed, distance of fall, and the object you hit.

This will be my first summer riding with the Archi-Enduro and I will be taking it out on some hot days and climbing in it to see how I feel with it.

Not everyone is going to overheat and/or get that panicky feeling from rebreathing.
It's just something a person has to find out on their own.

I used to use a heavy 661 FF and I took it with me to Ashland once.
There's one short-ish climb near the beginning and I did find the helmet too uncomfortable to wear on that.
I wore it just fine for the rest of the ride down though. 

eta: There is definitely a difference in face-space between the Archi and regular FF helmets.
The Archi guard is angles lower down and it's noticeable to me when I wear it.
The helmet is also lighter than many FF helmets and I appreciate that too.
I stuck a couple of those 3M tabs on for my battery cable for the NR Minewt light I mount on top. Less likely to snag the cable and it doesn't hang down the side bothering me.
For night rides when it's cool out, or rainy, or where I know I'm going to go fast downhill, I'm really glad for the Archi.


----------



## wsmac (Sep 5, 2010)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

:cryin:

I am so ashamed for being a "poopyrooster" and a "paltry greenish pond water satchel"
Thanks for pointing that out to me... I deserve the neg rep :thumbsup:

Now I will exit this thread... never to return... :bluefrown:
.
.
.
_this evening anyway_


----------



## bandit1 (Jun 27, 2011)

after reading this entire thread sounds like there are people that need to read and refer to post #1 in http://forums.mtbr.com/beginners-corner/noobs-read-717902.html

I have seen the f/f helmets at my local walmart and have considered buying one for my kid over the simple fact that I remember at his age all the things I would do on my bike, and I did them all without the aid of a helmet. in fact, the only time I remember even dawning a helmet was when I would ride with my dad on the road.

Now that I am older and getting back into biking, I still have the desire to push my limits and find them. The f/f helmet is looking like a good idea for me too. I will still use my traditional helmet for the slower paced easier rides, but am seriously considering a f/f helmet to have too to use as I build up skill and experience in tougher terrain and down hill east coast wooded trail riding.

The removable guard sounds like a good option that way buy one helmet have 2 and you can bring the guard with you without the extra weight or bulk of a 2nd f/f helmet.


----------



## Checkpointoffroad (Sep 26, 2011)

I just purchased a Troy Lee D2 history for $130! I come from a dirt bike background and have done a lot XC dirt bike races and very comfortable wearing a FF helmet, I just cant believe more people do not wear FF helmets. if you ride any expert level trails even in Minnesota some of them can get hairy. Troy Lee makes sweet helmets. just my 2 cents, thanks!


----------



## TurboCrash (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm currently researching this exact same thing. I came across this great looking helmet:

Bell 2012 Sanction Helmet










According to the product bio and some youtube reviews it's actually meant for XC/AM style riding. If you watch the youtube video you can see how thin it is (almost worryingly thin ). I'm thinking this might not make you look like a complete doofus when riding some single trails 

Anyone here had any experience with this helmet?


----------



## jmb667 (Mar 11, 2011)

I looked at that one last week when I was in Reno; the lower piece stuck out further than the Remedy did, so it worried me that it'd be too far out in a crash...


----------



## evilution84 (Jun 3, 2012)

mnigro said:


> First, who cares what people think you look like??? Id ride with a Dick hanging out of my ear if it meant that I wouldn't die on a DH section. A few years ago I was riding in central OH, there are no mountains - not even real hills actually, but we passed a guy who got hung up on a deep root, Endo'd and bashed his face into a root or rock. He needed a bunch of stitches as his left cheak looked like it was sliced by a samurai sword. I'm sure he wouldnt have cared one bit if someone thought be looked "retarded" had he been wearing a FF helmet and avoided that injury.
> 
> If you feel like it would be safer to wear a FF lid, do it. I have thought about it myself but the one thin that has held me back is the heat. I overheat in my xc lid some times. Maybe look at a lacrosse helmet instead?


retweet this post

who cares for what people think, its about safety but i prefer to wear a AM helmet


----------



## mtnbkaz (Feb 2, 2004)

While I totally agree with the "who cares what people think" sentiment, there is more to safety than crash protection. I picked up a FF helmet a few years back when I bought a 6" bike and started riding more aggressively (661 Evo, FWIW) but could never get used to it. It's not just that it's hot, but I can't breathe on steep climbs. Found myself hyper-ventilating and not feeling well. This caused me to start strapping the helmet on my pack for longer climbs. But of course many climbs have some short down sections along the way up, so for those I have no protection at all. Given that in decades of riding, I've never hit my face in a crash (not saying it couldn't happen of course) but that heat-stroke and breathing issues are bigger problems for me and were affecting me on every single ride, I pretty much only ride a "normal" helmet now. 

So for those with more experience (I'm looking at you, clockwork), do you find some helmet designs restrict breathing significantly more/less than others? I've known people with a Met Parachute but I personally don't like that design.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

There are many types of FF helmets. Some are for DH, some are lighter for XC, some are for MX, some are for motorcycles... the Deviant and Remedy that you list wouldn't look too odd on an XCer. Your trail doesn't necessarily need to be gnarly to warrant a FF helmet. If you ride gnarly, then that's enough. Pick a lightweight and well vented one for XC.

The next time you faceplant and only get away with a little dirt in your mouth, your helmet has paid for itself many times over, avoiding dental fees and a F-d up face on top of what a normal helmet may protect. That and goggles provide better field of vision, protection, and go well with FF. Some of them do better at keeping sweat out of your eyes and not fogging up and some are photochromic+polarized.

Try it before you judge. I ride XC with my FF helmet, but I also ride by XC bike on stuff that the manufacturer definitely would not condone. The model I have is the Urge Down-O-Matic. It might sound like a DH helmet, but it's very low profile. Definitely made for mtn bikes, and not for motorized bikes--the ones with DOT rating tend to be bulkier and not really suited to absorb impacts at the speed mtn bikes go. I've done long epics in it (60 mile out and back) and regularly climb 1500' in it at the local mtn. At first I noticed it hampering my breathing, but I don't notice it any more now, after having replaced my old Fox Flux (which is now my helmet for using on the road).

BUT, when it comes to racing, if I wanted to place well, I'd sacrifice the pads and the big helmet and as much equipment as I can, going as light and minimalistic as possible. Definitely agree that it's a stupid idea for that.


----------



## bmwjnky (Mar 5, 2009)

Wear whatever you feel comfortable in and what your riding style need. I'm a mellow XC'er so I just use my road bike helmet, Giro Atmos. Very good ventilation but no visor but it fits my needs. Its getting old so I'll need to replace it next season but will probably end up with the same helmet.


----------



## James_spec (Jul 28, 2011)

Depends on how YOU define XC. Some people's XC is other peoples downhill/ freeride/ all mtn course. If Sam Hill was to ride the kind of terrian we ride, he'll probably call it "ride at the park" and wear a birthday hat while blowing a whistle. I say if you like to ride aggressively and take risk, by all means wear a full-face. But if you like to just sit back, pedal and enjoy the scenery, maybe a full face helmet is just a little too much, kinda restricts your view.


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

How many of you guys have actually "used" your helmets? Two of the three times that my helmet came in handy i also bashed my face. I dont care what type of riding your doing flying off the bike doing anything over twenty sucks. Get the full face keep hitting the same turn faster and faster until you crash. Try and figure out why then hit it again... 

When i fist started riding i didnt own a helmet and would roll my eyes when people suggested it. Now im looking at doing full face for some of my rides. Sooner or later my card will get pulled and I dont have dental insurance.


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

How many of you guys have actually "used" your helmets? Two of the three times that my helmet came in handy i also bashed my face. I dont care what type of riding your doing flying off the bike doing anything over twenty sucks. Get the full face keep hitting the same turn faster and faster until you crash. Try and figure out why then hit it again... 

When i fist started riding i didnt own a helmet and would roll my eyes when people suggested it. Now im looking at doing full face for some of my rides. Sooner or later my card will get pulled and I dont have dental insurance.


----------



## EEEliminator (Nov 30, 2011)

*I'd reconsider*



luke_ said:


> If you want really FF type protection with open face and great ventilation, the Archi-enduro is the way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


After my crash today, fracturing my jaw, couple of stiches, and hearing loss... If I ride again it will be with a true full face helmet with a proper chin bar. I didn't crash at high speed just a rock technical section where I went over the bars and landed on my chin/chest, chin landed on a rock...

I was thinking the same thing until I read this:

https://forums.mtbr.com/utah/crash-report-urge-archi-enduro-helmet-795542.html


----------



## luke_ (Apr 24, 2010)

EEEliminator said:


> After my crash today, fracturing my jaw, couple of stiches, and hearing loss... If I ride again it will be with a true full face helmet with a proper chin bar. I didn't crash at high speed just a rock technical section where I went over the bars and landed on my chin/chest, chin landed on a rock...
> 
> I was thinking the same thing until I read this:
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/utah/crash-report-urge-archi-enduro-helmet-795542.html


you will always find an example of an accident when helmet will hurt you. But just take into consideration, how it would look like without a helmet or with normal XC helmet.
As I read the history on the link you posted, it is obvious that the helmet took A LOT of the force and broke. It didn't save a surgery, it just saved life. And this is what the helmet is supposed to do.
Helmet is supposed to fold and brake - because this is what is saving your life, even if it leaves some scars.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

Since the topic was brought up, here's a crash report on the Down-O-Matic, which is also lower profile than many DH helmets, but with a proper chin bar. Got away with only a mouthful of dirt, slightly bitten lip, and a small scrape on the upper part of my left hip. Busted the visor on the helmet too. Sycamore Canyon is mostly XC and I do hit the jumps on my XC bike, though not as hard as I would on my Yeti that I was riding in this vid. Helmet doesn't seem to have any caved in spot that indicates the eps foam crumpled under the shell, so I'm still wearing it.

Skip to 2:18 for the hard faceplant incident.






STR Hitting the Sycamore Canyon Jumps from Varaxis on Vimeo.

Additional pluses of the FF helmet:

- some trails, such as the Santa Ana River Trail, around here are notorious for heat, humidity, bugs, on top of being at relatively high elevation (compared to our near sea level residences). The bugs don't bother me at all with the FF on. I don't get sweat dripping into my eyes either.

- for open areas, it effectively insulates my head from the sun; at least, that's the only way I can explain how I can get away with riding with one on XC trails without overheating.

I recall that it only takes a 2-3 long rides for your neck muscles to build up the strength and endurance to support it for long 2-3 hour rides.


----------



## Mr_O (Apr 30, 2012)

I think the POC cortex flow looks to be a great helmet. I've got one on order so will report back. Chin bar seems to be well designed and apparently it's got better ventilation than the Cortex DH.

I'm all for just wearing what makes you comfortable. If you ride better with the peace of mind that a full face brings then fair enough.


----------



## Country Cat (May 21, 2012)

I currently wear a full face helmet, a very light weight bmx helment, since getting back in to biking it is the only thing I have. I normally use it while riding my standup jetski, so it has taken a few blows. I just ride the local trails and hit a few jumps now and then. Nobody has ever given me crap for looking stupid on the trails, but I don't really care. I do get really hot with it on, I figure its just a little extra training resistance. I plan on getting something more XC style sometime soon, and throwing the FF back in the jetski gear bag.


----------



## PandaPancake (Jun 14, 2012)

Wow, I see a lot of "zomg you shouldn't do that because you'll look stupid" posts. I see no problem with someone wanting to protect his face. My face is pretty so I like to protect it sorry if you're too ugly to want to protect yours maybe your next crash will improve your look. 

To address the 'omg you'll die from dehydration' crowd. I've ran a marathon in Iraq in MOPP 4 gear. Why? Because I could. I don't think a full face helmet is going to kill someone and I would hope if someone wasn't able to breathe they would stop and pull their helmet off. But that would require thinking which is just crazy to assume that anyone would.

Maybe I'm pro-full face because I've always worn one even before they were cool or it's my motocross upbringing but judging someone for wearing protective gear, even if overly protective, says a great deal about you.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

PandaPancake said:


> To address the 'omg you'll die from dehydration' crowd. I've ran a marathon in Iraq in MOPP 4 gear.


Full MOPP4? I've seen military guys run marathons with just the mask, but the whole suit, including overboots and helmet seems like craziness.


----------



## PandaPancake (Jun 14, 2012)

Varaxis said:


> Full MOPP4? I've seen military guys run marathons with just the mask, but the whole suit, including overboots and helmet seems like craziness.


Too much testosterone and too little sense will do that. A respectable 8:30 time too.


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

PandaPancake said:


> I've ran a marathon in Iraq in MOPP 4 gear. Why? Because I could.


 Wow! I gotta here the rest of this story. When was this and where in country. Next time you tell this story dont forget to add the part about wearing an 80lb ruck and the post comander giving you a coin.


----------



## PandaPancake (Jun 14, 2012)

Fuglio said:


> Wow! I gotta here the rest of this story. When was this and where in country. Next time you tell this story dont forget to add the part about wearing an 80lb ruck and the post comander giving you a coin.


Um to protect the not so innocent I probably shouldn't. I wasn't well liked after giving a suicide watch my pistol. Oops.


----------



## Kabob King (Mar 18, 2012)

I have been following this thread, and wanted to chime in. I have been at home for the past week after having a pretty bad fall. I admit it was during a steep fast and somewhat technical downhill section. 
However I have been searching the net for body armor and yes, FF helmets. I do not crash often and have learned you do not take precautionary because you fall a lot. I think of it as insurance. 
Previously I would have thought ff helmet and some sort of armor to be overkill on XC but honestly, who cares what anyone thinks. If as a rider you feel better with it on go for it.


----------



## PandaPancake (Jun 14, 2012)

I wear this eventing. Hit-Air Protective Vest

Its cool but not sure how practical it would be on a bike.


----------



## jmb667 (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks for all the continued input (MOPP 4...I remember those days!). I'm still seriously considering the FF (probably the deviant), and I'm actively checking packs that can handle one for the climb up before the descent (and can hold my XC lid on the descent).


----------



## abeckstead (Feb 29, 2012)

I had a pretty harsh crash today out riding by myself and I'm pretty banged up. I made a simple mistake and grabbed too much front brake after a downhill jump before a corner. 

I just ordered a Bell FF plus knee/elbow pads. Fawk it I gotta work tomorrow all f'd up. I may look dumb to someone next time out. But not as dumb with my face smashed in. 

I dont do big DH runs but I ride some really steep stuff with lots of rocks. I'm lucky I wasn't hurt worse. My Trance isn't an XC bike... so I should be able to pull it off right?


----------



## BatCountry (Jun 7, 2012)

Don't worry about how you look. The safer you feel the harder you will push.. Hopefully improving your skills and riding experience. 

I use a full face helmet here and there when others don't and I've never been judged. So just do whatever allows you to have an awesome experience riding..


----------



## Sean K (Mar 25, 2012)

I won't get down on anyone for what they wear. However, good luck riding "XC" in the summer with a full-face helmet. There will be many long climbs where you'll be swearing at the oven on your head.

Now if you're riding more big air / all mountain stuff, it'll be a potential lifesaver.


----------



## Trail Addict (Nov 20, 2011)

Don't buy an XC bike if you plan on wearing a full face helmet.


----------



## HOV (Apr 16, 2012)

I started wearing elbow and knee pads this year, along with padded undershorts and a hydration pack for spine armor. Every bit of gear has been used multiple times. So much skin saved.

I'm doing my first DH ride next month so I bought a Fox FF, one of the more affordable ones with not so much ventilation. Feels just like a moto helmet. I think I'll give it a try on some trails around here; they get pretty gnarly and I know that wearing gear has allowed me to push my limits and become a better rider.


----------



## bone island (Sep 26, 2012)

I started wearing a FF helmet for my XC rides after a few close scrapes and seeing what's happened to others when they've 'hit the deck'! Even the most experienced of riders can come off.
I dont buy into the 'image is key' crap and i couldnt care less if people are questioning my choice of helmet, ive been riding for over 20 years and with 40 coming up soon, i want to keep my teeth where they are. Saying that, i do take pride in what i wear and how i look, but that only goes so far. So with that in mind i went with the CASCO VIPER with chin guard. Its light, well vented and, i feel, looks ok. I live in the north of england where the weather is normally poor so the over heating issue isnt as prevalent for me.


----------



## jmb667 (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks for the reply; I'm still considering a FF helmet...just need to pull the trigger. On the verge of 40 myself, I'm also less concerned about what people think of me and more about my face being in one piece.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

Maybe you're just looking for a decent deal on a decent looking one:

The Urge Down-O-Matic Helmet in on sale at backcountry (feel free to ignore this mtbr ad link) for $95 with code Save50.

Go through some affiliate share site like ebates or Mr Rebates or Cleansnipe for a ~8% rebate.

Yes, heed that guy's 1 star review... 

I like to wear a bandana or headsweat type of cap under mine.

Or you can go for the Giro Remedy for $65. I don't think flat black looks good though, but the shape of the helmet might make it look better than my old matte black Fox Rampage.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

One of my Sunday morning riding group guys face planted BAD a couple of months ago. Now, his wife only allows him to ride with a full face. 
Helmet's not heavy, but it was a little rough in August. 
Stillwell Park Mountain Biking - YouTube
Fast forward right to the ten minute mark to see the fall that started it all. At the end, he flips the camera around on himself. Nasty cuts.


----------



## Dresdenlock (Aug 10, 2009)

its just way too hot here in the summer to ride with a full face..Ive got an old giro switchblade and have been riding with that and it seems to do well...the bad thing was it was a little bit too big for my noggin...I recently found a smaller one off of ebay and got it...and I cant wait to try it...most riders rag me about the helmet...saying its too much or too hot..the switchblade is actually pretty cool (temp wise)...my other full faces are not...and even tho its (the switchblade) not made to make a hard impact..I guess its the illusion of safety.


----------



## bone island (Sep 26, 2012)

I really would love to know why XC with a FF is so taboo?? 
Aswell as cycling, I've been a club runner since i was 10 (im now 37) and i see 'joggers' running with water bottles which i feel is silly as i dont feel they need the extra weight of the bottle for there 3 mile jog, plus it buggers up there running style as they cant swing there carrying arm properly etc. So what im getting at is that i will openly state that they are making there run harder with very little need of the bottle at all. So with the over heating aside, why is the FF for XC almost laughed at when everybody knows what can happen when you take off over the handelbars? I've read remarks of 'retarded' when it comes to FF??


----------



## OldManBike (Apr 16, 2011)

I'm over 40 so I don't care much about looking spiffy on my bike. I ride fast on rooty, rocky trails, so a crash could easily be serious. And my job involves the use of my brain, and periodically the professional appearance of my face, so protecting them both is cheap insurance for me. All of which is to say that going FF has some appeal for me.

For me, the main reason I don't do it is image. Not _my_ image, but everyone's image. I ride multi-use trails. Riding around looking like Darth Vader is gonna freak out Grandmom and Fifi, and going by slow with a cheery hello won't change that fact.

And gearing up sets the tone for other riders. I make an effort to share the trails responsibly, but the next guy out there in a FF may not see it like I do. It's kind of like the argument about going back to leather helmets in pro football -- maybe everyone's safer if everyone's less protected. Our land manager is always looking for reasons to ban MTB's, and the arrival of the two-wheeled stormtroopers bombing the downs might be a good one.

So, for me at least, because I ride multi-use trails, it's not as simple as 'is the heat worth the added protection.' I'm still on the fence about it.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

^ I agree with you on the intimidating appearance. That's the major reason I wear mine so infrequently on my home trails, even when I know my ride will be pure climb followed by pure descent.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Have a skull face airbrushed onto the helmet... Then it'll be badass.


----------



## danielsilva (Aug 13, 2011)

There are some trails where i'll take my FF helmet but i usually also make 20~30km just to get at the trails so wearing a FF helmet all the way would be really "awkward", i just take both my open helmet and full face helmet with me and carry one of them on my backpack.

Some of these trails are mostly loose gravel and VERY sharp rocks as such one face plant and it's over , so FF is almost mandatory, would never ride any other way !


----------



## abeckstead (Feb 29, 2012)

On Sunday I crashed head first into a tree on a local trail I know... hit the side my helmet pretty hard, thankfully I had my FF on. 

I really don't care what people think of the level of safety I choose.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

I think it's cause people think you're a DHer if you wear a FF helmet and DHers are grouped up with the types that poach illegal trails, ride at excessive speeds, cause erosion, accelerate trail wear, alter trails to have new features like jumps and drops, etc.

I'll repeat a point I made earlier: if you're on a trail that doesn't have much shade or has bugs, I'll totally take the FF. It keeps the sun off, keeps the sweat off my face, keeps the bugs away, etc. Different FF helmet designs may fare differently, but the way the Urge Down-o-Matic is designed, is awesome for my head and my conditions. Light, low profile, well made, good looking, far better protection, etc. and not too expensive.

I went out with 2 others, in their XCish outfits, this morning on a huge XC network of trails and outrode them, wearing my loose long sleeve jersey, FF helmet, and knee/shin and elbow armor, and 3 layers of shorts (cycling shorts, hip/leg armor shorts, and a shell) and still felt fresh for more at noon. I'm not that fit... I just found it striking that they were sweating from the face profusely and I felt relatively cool and comfortable.


----------



## Dresdenlock (Aug 10, 2009)

I think alot of riders see it as overkill...and its hot for one thing..but you really dont need it...til you get your front teeth knocked out..then you might change your tune..but how often does that happen?..its rare...but to me..the price of the FF helmet outweighs the price of a trip to the dental office..I use to not wear knee pads til one day I fell off my bike and hurt my knee pretty good...its been since the spring and it still hurts..not as bad and its getting better but I do not ride without knee pads anymore...people rag on me about it..but I figure to be safe than sorry...but eventually its up to each individual person...I like taking risks when I ride..so maybe thats why I like wearing a fullface..while other do not.


----------



## zk6760 (Oct 8, 2012)

wsmac said:


> I have to laugh at the way the term "retarded" is thrown around... pathetic really
> 
> Wear whatever you want to wear and what fits your level of experience and the terrain you're on.
> 
> ...


This all the way. Wear what fits YOUR style and what makes YOU comfortable. I wear khaki shorts, knee pads, and no shirt when I ride on trails. It's my style and is what I'm comfortable riding in. I could care less what others think and the hell if I'll think any less of you when I see you doing your thing.


----------



## giantdefy (Jun 26, 2010)

I think if i could bear the heat, I would wear a full face. Spoke to a rider who was wearing a full face, he said he was a dentist and saw way too many folks loose their teeth.


----------



## ja001son (Feb 27, 2011)

Rivet said:


> When I hear people say they wear full pads and full face helmet on every ride I can't help but wonder if they shouldn't just take up another sport. If you are falling that much or afraid of falling that much how in the world can you enjoy yourself?


This sport is like any other sport/hobby. There are people who believe whatever your doing isn't safe enough, no matter what they have to talk down to you because thats all that makes their life full or something.

They will tell you that You need FF helmet and full pads to ride to your mailbox at the end of the driveway, and if You don't wear all that stuff, well they hope You get hurt, because you deserve it for being an idiot.

I had a guy on a shooting forum blow up on me in a cussing tirade because I admitted that I leave the television on for background noise when I'm reloading "WHAAT!!!?? I CANT WAIT TILL YOU BLOW YOUR HOUSE UP FOR NOT PAYING ATTENTION!! ETC ETC"

Had a guy at a kayaking forum tell me I'm a fool for ever paddling alone at my local lake, that if I cant find a buddy I just should not go.

Human nature I guess.


----------



## zk6760 (Oct 8, 2012)

ja001son said:


> This sport is like any other sport/hobby. There are people who believe whatever your doing isn't safe enough, no matter what they have to talk down to you because thats all that makes their life full or something.
> 
> They will tell you that You need FF helmet and full pads to ride to your mailbox at the end of the driveway, and if You don't wear all that stuff, well they hope You get hurt, because you deserve it for being an idiot.
> 
> ...


Honestly, some people are like me and accident prone. I dont ride in a full face, but I do pad it up. I have been in and out of the ER my entire life - does that stop me from doing extreme sports? No. Do I realize that I want to keep doing extreme sports so I protect myself a little bit? Sure.

However, I do agree that this is 100% to each their own and I'll never sit here and tell people to wear knee pads or FF helmets - that's a bit elitist and no one needs that =D


----------



## Snipe (Mar 6, 2005)

full face for xc riding is overkill. Simply too hot and heavy. You are far more likely to skin you knees or elbows. I used to pack along shin and elbow armor for the very technical descents but I got tired of carrying it around and stopping to put it on and take it off. As my skills got better and I crashed less I stopped bringing the armor along and I enjoyed my rides more. I have however smacked my knees a couple times and I am now considering wearing some of the newer simple knee pads that are far lighter and cooler than my old pads.


----------



## PAULUNM (Aug 18, 2008)

I went over the handlebars at 35-40 mph two months ago. Woke up in an ambulance, spent 2 days in the hospital. 200+ stitches in my face and probably 20 fractures in my face and head.

needless to say, I'll wear a FF next time I ride a bike- and I only do XC on a hardtail.

Now the question is- the "scooping" injury linked in this thread scares me... Thoughts on the Giro Remedy? 

Recommendations on the best FF mountain bike helmet? At this point, money is not a consideration...


----------



## snodrift (Nov 2, 2011)

PAULUNM said:


> Now the question is- the "scooping" injury linked in this thread scares me... Thoughts on the Giro Remedy?


I like my teeth and gums as they are (lucky so far, many fewer stitches than you) and I'm finding my Remedy helmet cooler than expected. Most of the riding round here is up then down, though. If i was riding more xc trails, I'd stick to the regular lid, as it served well for many many years. Chunk trails-> FF.

I will try the specialized deviant next- like the looks of the vents.


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

Remedy does the job , i use it for all my DH and AM riding i do , always ... If your complaining about it gets hot then your riding too slow or just out of shape . For me , this is a hobby and i have a real job so yes safety comes first into my mind. Ive ridden in 100+ degree weather with my FF helmet. If it gets to the point of too hot then ill pull over, have some water , cool down a bit and continue. Mind works differently being 18 years old or 30+ .


----------



## robncircus (Jan 13, 2011)

I've followed this thread and similars in the past. I'm fairly crash-rone, and I like trying new thinks on the bike. After seeing some outcomes of falls, I've seriously debated the FF thing. I always wear POC knee protection since I like walking, and I'm on the hunt for good elbow protection too, so the FF just seems like the next step as well. 

Anyway I had a quesiton - reviews I've found discuss the FF being worn with goggles. Can you also wear sunglasses with them? I'm particularly interested in the Urge Archi-enduro, since I've been using an enduromatic and like it. 

Thanks

Rob


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

I've seen and ridden with a number of people who wear sunglasses with their FF helmets. I didn't take a close look at their sunglasses to see what they were, but the Giro Remedy seems to be one of the more glasses/sunglass-friendly FF helmets.

I don't like to use my Oakleys with my Urge Down-O-Matic, since I fear the earstems would be at risk of breaking, as I've had the thin part under the earsock snap before from simply having it in my pocket. I assume the Urge Archi wouldn't be too glasses/sunglass friendly, if it's anything like the Down-O-Matic on the inside, but it's not impossible. I just find my goggles offer better vision and protection anyways, and were cheaper.


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

robncircus said:


> I've followed this thread and similars in the past. I'm fairly crash-rone, and I like trying new thinks on the bike. After seeing some outcomes of falls, I've seriously debated the FF thing. I always wear POC knee protection since I like walking, and I'm on the hunt for good elbow protection too, so the FF just seems like the next step as well.
> 
> Anyway I had a quesiton - reviews I've found discuss the FF being worn with goggles. Can you also wear sunglasses with them? I'm particularly interested in the Urge Archi-enduro, since I've been using an enduromatic and like it.
> 
> ...


You can use whatever glasses you want , a few people i ride DH with use glasses or nothing at all .. I personally use goggles but been leaning into wearing sun glasses on the DH days.. When im doing AM riding with the FF on i dont wear anything .


----------



## robncircus (Jan 13, 2011)

Varaxis said:


> I've seen and ridden with a number of people who wear sunglasses with their FF helmets. I didn't take a close look at their sunglasses to see what they were, but the Giro Remedy seems to be one of the more glasses/sunglass-friendly FF helmets.
> 
> I don't like to use my Oakleys with my Urge Down-O-Matic, since I fear the earstems would be at risk of breaking, as I've had the thin part under the earsock snap before from simply having it in my pocket. I assume the Urge Archi wouldn't be too glasses/sunglass friendly, if it's anything like the Down-O-Matic on the inside, but it's not impossible. I just find my goggles offer better vision and protection anyways, and were cheaper.





aedubber said:


> You can use whatever glasses you want , a few people i ride DH with use glasses or nothing at all .. I personally use goggles but been leaning into wearing sun glasses on the DH days.. When im doing AM riding with the FF on i dont wear anything .


Thanks. Didn't want to drop coin on a new helmet and not be able to use my sunglasses with it.

Cheers

Rob


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

Took a look under my Half Jacket's earsock and see that it's actually not that thin, compared to my Fullmetal Jackets. Trying it out, I felt the sides of my sunglasses pressing up against the side of my head uncomfortably.

I recommend goggles if you go with the Urge. Or go with the Giro Remedy if you insist on the glasses. On closer inspection, it looks specifically designed to be friendly with glasses.

Pic stolen off google:










Looks like there's a taper in the padding right around where the earstems are.


----------



## skidad (May 23, 2005)

Finally pulled the trigger on a FF XC type helmet. Cratoni C- Maniac. Been thinking about this for awhile and after going over the bars this weekend at a local ride and landing pretty hard on the side of my helmet and face the decision is made. Riding in New England is all about rocks, rocks, and more rocks with a nice helping of roots mixed in. Mistakes can be costly and I'm currently without dental insurance. I'm hoping this helmet will help deflect any initial impact and keep my face away from the ground/rocks/trees/ etc when I crash (not if). I'm *very aware* it not a DH helmet but I would like to get one of those as well like the Remedy or Deviant for more hard core days. If this doesn't fit or I don't like it there is another Cratoni Shakedown with a bit more coverage or the Casco Viper for a XC FF. Not digging the Met Parachute really. $98 from CRC. We will see.


----------



## robncircus (Jan 13, 2011)

I'm curious to hear how it works out. I received my Urge Archi-enduro today, size L/XL, and my head is still too big for it. So, looks like it goes back until I find something bigger.


----------

